# Chocolate Lab



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did she just have puppies?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Wondering the same thing. When I adopted my retired girl, she had just finished nursing a litter, and she looked just like you describe.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

AFAIK, no. The owner said she didn't know why she was like that. It seemed strange to me. I read about pregnancies and 'false pregnancies' causing that condition but I also thought she is quite chunky. Still, I have no idea.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Has she been spayed? Most Labs I have seen are a bit chucky or worse, but I have seen a couple of very heavy golden girls and they don't look like that.

Did they tell you why they were re-homing her? It appears they have only had her 2 years.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Millie'sMom said:


> Has she been spayed? Most Labs I have seen are a bit chucky or worse, but I have seen a couple of very heavy golden girls and they don't look like that.
> 
> Did they tell you why they were re-homing her? It appears they have only had her 2 years.


Yes. Sounded like a typical situation to me.  Both adults work and a few kids. So, no time.

I thought I was told she was already spayed. Yes, they said they got her at 3 from someone they knew and it was a situation also in which they couldn't look after her anymore.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you in the GTA? Personally, I prefer goldens, in my experience, they are more laid back. I have fostered both goldens and labs for a service dog program.

Would this dog work for you if she is still available?

click here

Sorry I am still trying to figure out how to post a link, if the link does not work, you can always cut and paste this address
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs-puppies-for-sale-GOLDEN-RETRIEVER-FEMALE-W0QQAdIdZ425930400


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

My son's chocolate lab is 9. She was overweight a few years ago as she LOVES to eat. When she sat, you could really see the extra weight in her nipple area. That went away after she lost weight. She has to be kept on a strict diet because she will eat and eat and eat if she has the chance. I think a lot of labs are like this (and goldens, too). Zoe is also very focused on her ball or stuffed animals and wants to play fetch constantly. It's to the point of being OCD about it. Even though she is 9 she is very hyper but will settle down after a while. She is the most intelligent dog I've had. She recognizes many more words and phrases than my golden and my lab mix. I love her dearly but sometimes it's exhausting to be around her. She lives with my son and his girlfriend now so my house is calmer with just Helo and Marilyn. Zoe's health issues are low thyroid, a bad knee (which got much better after she lost weight), and lipomas. Good luck to you in your decision. Goldens are my preferred dogs but little Zo has some wonderful qualities, too!


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Millie'sMom said:


> Are you in the GTA? Personally, I prefer goldens, in my experience, they are more laid back. I have fostered both goldens and labs for a service dog program.
> 
> Would this dog work for you if she is still available?
> 
> ...


A laid back dog would be ideal. That's why I'm trying for an older dog.

I did reply to that ad, though!  No reply yet, AFAIK. Your link worked. 

I'm not in the GTA, though. Golden Triangle? I think that's Guelph/Kitt./Cambridge?

Is that an English Golden Retriever? It looks and sounds really nice. Sounds well looked after which is a bonus! It's a bit younger than I look for but I replied to an ad for a dog that is 10 mths old. I guess the personality/temperament and health of the dog is most important.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Helo's Mom said:


> My son's chocolate lab is 9. She was overweight a few years ago as she LOVES to eat. When she sat, you could really see the extra weight in her nipple area. That went away after she lost weight. She has to be kept on a strict diet because she will eat and eat and eat if she has the chance. I think a lot of labs are like this (and goldens, too). Zoe is also very focused on her ball or stuffed animals and wants to play fetch constantly. It's to the point of being OCD about it. Even though she is 9 she is very hyper but will settle down after a while. She is the most intelligent dog I've had. She recognizes many more words and phrases than my golden and my lab mix. I love her dearly but sometimes it's exhausting to be around her. She lives with my son and his girlfriend now so my house is calmer with just Helo and Marilyn. Zoe's health issues are low thyroid, a bad knee (which got much better after she lost weight), and lipomas. Good luck to you in your decision. Goldens are my preferred dogs but little Zo has some wonderful qualities, too!


Zoe sounds just like this Choc. Lab but older.  Well, I don't know if there's any health issues with this one which is one of my concerns. The uncertainty.


----------

